# Windows movie maker shuts down



## shutter41 (Dec 29, 2006)

I use Windows XP with service pack 2. I have been using Movie Maker for several months. Suddenly, I cannot get into the program because I get the error message that it has encountered a problem and needs to close. I've tried restoring my computer to an earlier date when movie maker worked but I am told my computer cannot be restored to any of the dates I've chosen. 

Since Movie Maker 2.1 was part of Service Pack 2, I can't get a stand alone version of it. I've tried downloading Movie Maker 2.0, but that won't work either.

At this point I am so fed up that I am going to just buy another video editing software. However, I would still like Movie Maker to open in case I ever need it. What can I do?


----------



## IN THE WOODS (May 28, 2007)

I found this:
Troubleshooting Movie Maker 2.1
Q. What can I do if Windows Movie Maker closes when I try to start it after installing video programs that include new Microsoft DirectShow video transitions and video effects? 
A. The video transitions and effects already in Windows Movie Maker are based on DirectShow. However, Windows Movie Maker will quit unexpectedly if more than 100 DirectShow video transitions or video effects are installed on your computer. If video programs that contain additional DirectShow video transitions and video effects are installed on your computer, this may exceed the allowable amount.

Programs that install additional DirectShow video transitions and video effects include Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition, Windows Movie Maker 2 Winter Fun Pack 2003, Pixelan SpiceFX Packs for Windows Movie Maker, and InterVideo WinDVD Creator 2.

To work around this issue, remove one or more of the programs that install additional video effects or video transitions by doing the following:

1.
Click Start, click Control Panel, and then double-click Add or Remove Programs.

2.
Click the program that installs additional video effects or video transitions that you want to remove.

3.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button, and then follow the instructions in the resulting wizard.

Movie maker began shutting down on me after I downloaded winter effects and a trial version of intervideo 3


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Or try 
start run sfc /scannow 
you will need your xp disc


----------

